# World fastest Audi RS6



## ShadowPhography (Jan 9, 2009)

Let me enterduse to you one of the fastest audi RS6 in world...
unofficial top speed with NOZ - 330km/h
engine - more than 700PHP ant it is totally owerbuilted...
i think that ville possibli have seen that in Finland 
car is not mine but when i put on desk some cash, then i can have it








PS! when i get more information of that car then also i post it heare and more pics


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: World fastest Audi RS6 (ShadowPhography)*

Oh dear god that is awesome!


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: World fastest Audi RS6 (EK20)*

dry ice


----------



## ShadowPhography (Jan 9, 2009)

yes that is a dry ice...
thanx to dry ice yore gonna get a good momental boost







they put it on intercooler pipes to get very very gold air.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowPhography)*

Damn.. that thing looks sick.. I'd love to see some video of a top speed run!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowPhography)*

Gorgeous! I love the RS6








There's a blue Avant that lives near me. I get jealous every time I see it


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

I would love to get my hands on the Avant version, but something tells me that it would not be the safest kid hauler due to my lead foot!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

hot 204.93mph!
me want


_Modified by Slimjimmn at 5:52 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

i would do badddd things for that


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

omg, i am in love with RS6's


----------

